# Gulf Shores Pier is making progress BIG TIME.



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I walk on the beach in the morning quite frequently and I noticed the progress of the Gulf Shores Pier this morning. Dang. They are bringing it. I can't get over how fast they are adding length. Tomorrow I will count the sections (I should have this morning) but they are moving very quick. 

Anyone else seen it?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I went by when I was there in may....and yes at that time they were away from the beach....I would like to see some current pic's.....maybe I'll get on the web cam and try to see it if I can.......

I will look forward to its opening this coming spring that was my favorite pier and will ease some pressure on the Pensacola pier this next spring,,,,,although for the cobe season Pensacola is better......just to many boats for them to get through to make itin any numbers that far on there migration


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I just got on the web cam and it looks like they are almost to the last second(standing) of the old pier....that is real good!!!


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

YEAH BABY!!!!!:letsdrink I drive past it at least once a day. Just went by a few minutes ago and your right, they aren't jackin around! I cant wait! I miss the old pier. the new one will be even better.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's an update we did last month...

http://www.orangebeach.ws/Gulf_State_Park/2008-05-19-Gulf_State_Park_Pier_Update.html

The state DCNR is asking for public comment (until July 14) about the proposed 'reefing' of the new pier using rubble from the old pier. @ [email protected] 
or call 251- 968-7576 

Their proposal can be seen at http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/GSP_Pier_Reefs.pdf 

Many of us believe too many reefs (or even ANY) will have a detrimental effect on mackerel and other types of fishing. There is a 'spirited' discussion of this @ http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about1556.html

PLEASE read the proposal and let the AL DCNR know how you feel about it.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

We were just talking about that in the car - great news!!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Pier#r (7/6/2008)*Here's an update we did last month...
> 
> http://www.orangebeach.ws/Gulf_State_Park/2008-05-19-Gulf_State_Park_Pier_Update.html
> 
> ...


I could only think thatthe rubble laying around the new pier could help bring it down in the future, all that concrete pounding on the pier supportsin the next H....


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Monday July 14th is THE LAST day to make public comment of the reefing proposal to the AL DCNR.

The next phase is the permitting process which could (potentially) delay the opening of the new pier for months.
*Please read the email below and send your comments to *

Waterway Construction Permits, Regulatory Wetlands
251-694-3776

http://www.sam.usace.army.mil/op/reg/
[email protected]

Recreation Parks, Natural Resources
251-694-3724

http://www.sam.usace.army.mil/OPweb/default.htm
[email protected]

or to Col. Jorns @
[email protected]

Mailing Address:
U.S. Army Engineer District, Mobile
P.O. Box 2288
Mobile, AL 36628-0001

or call General Information 
Phone Number:
251-471-5966



> Pier#r, thanks for helping us with this. I agree with your ideas related to the layout. The main obstacle that we face is convincing the Corps of Engineers to allow us do this. When the public comment period ends (July 15th) I would suggest a phone call or a letter to Colonel Jorns, District Engineer, urging the Corps to allow this activity to take place under a Letter of Permission (LOP) as opposed to a General Permit. This would be extremely helpful. The problem with a General Permit is that the time frame for said is anywhere from six to eight months. By that time the contractor and all of the necessary barges and cranes will be long gone and to redeploy this equipment would cost us over fifty grand. Commissioner Lawley will meet with Jorns shortly after the 15th and if the Colonel has received positive input beforehand, it will tremendously help our case for a LOP. I think that the GSP Pier has the potential to be the finest fishing pier in the whole Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> Thanks, Ralph


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Got an email from Terry Boyd (Chief Engineer for the AL DCNR)


> We have applied to US Army Corps of Engineers for a permit to reef the old pier around the new, this will probably take 45 to 60 days, but our plans are still to do this. The Corp will be advertising this permit application. We are planning on putting the old pier on the south and west of new pier; however, we will be permitting future reefs for the east side and west side from the pyramids and piling stack concrete artificial reefs. The new pier was damaged from the Hurricane Gustav which will lengthen the possible finish time. *I still believe pier will be finished before the March 1, 2009 date unless we have other storm delays*.


----------

